# 4NovBumpBuds.



## LoisP

Starting a fresh one :thumbup:


----------



## Dollfacee

good good, that other was getting way too long!! lol x


----------



## LoisP

Haha, just a bit!!! How are you today babe


----------



## Dollfacee

im good feeling alot better than yesterday babe youu ?


----------



## LoisP

Eeeeee only 2 more days until i'm 30 weeks, and 4 days until i see little man again :flow:


----------



## Dollfacee

im already 30 weeks! its scary from then on haha, was laying down the other day and frankie was like you could pop at any time now hes fully developed, i was like SHUT UP!! lol x


----------



## LoisP

Lol, arghhh im like half scared half excited :D 
arghhh labour!!!!!!!!!! :O:O haha x


----------



## Dollfacee

im not scared im just worried about labour, im a real drama queen when it comes to pain! x


----------



## LoisP

Thats the scary thing, i'm quite good with pain, but i know this is gonna be like, nothing i've ever felt anything close to before! 
FX'd to a calm natural drug free labour :thumbup:
hows alfred :D


----------



## Dollfacee

i dont think im going to cope with a drug free labour, im going to end up wanting some haha, were good hes very fidgety today, seemed to enjoy the icecream i just had yumyumyum.. hows shauny ? x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Hiya girlies,xx


----------



## Dollfacee

how you feeling today em ? x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Eeerm kinda low. I think im having my really rapid cycles again. I can sometimes get like 4 moods a day. I always get it when it just starts and then the moods set in and i get them for weeks.

Lol
Im going for some 'talk therapy' soon.
I dont want stronger meds incase it hurts the babies.

And im 30 weeks today ;p


----------



## Dollfacee

dont worry my mood has suddenly changed :( i feel crap now x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Me and DH made up. 
And he says thankyou to you girls for keeping me chatting last night when he stormed out, if you hadnt i might have done something stupid!
And thankyou from me too <3


----------



## Dollfacee

its fine, your our bump buddie and we will do anything to help you, just like you would for any of us girlies!, just keep your head up babe, them babies love you and so does your man!, and of corse we love you too! :D x


----------



## ClangerBabies

,xx
Thanks hunnie :hugs:
and im trying too, so i dont have to go into hospital. I think it wa just a blip, i might be okay for weeks now and it will probably come on suddenly, but im taking it one day at a time. And most of the time you wouldnt even know there was something wrong with me. My main concern is my job i love it and dont want to have to give it up. 

I still havent slept yet ;p
I dont like sleep.


----------



## Dollfacee

you should sleep babe, because youll be ill if you don't x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Im not sure if sleep is a trigger for me or not.
Im watching cherry has a baby, its my last night with DH until he leaves me again so we are going to make it special. He wants to take me out when this has finished :s


----------



## Jenna700

hello chicks!!! u all had a gd day?? ive been to work, & then i decided to put together LO's wardrobe...ive nearly finished it, except i need a phillips screwdriver!! an di cant bloody find one!! so frustrating!!
im 30 wks today 2 :) :)

glad ur feeling better em...have a gd nite out xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

im 30 weeks and 1 day :D for me, im good thanks youu ? x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Thanks hun i will try,xx
Hope you have a nice and relaxed night too, hows bubs??

And can i ask a question, will having a baby end my career?
Im scared :S


----------



## Dollfacee

bubba is good, hes really lively today haha, hows your bubbas ? noo corse it wont, if you want to keep your job or not thats down to you hunnie, nobody can make the decision for you.. x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Heyar everyone im back ;p
We just went for chips and ate them by the lake. 
Sounds cheap but it was great.
,xx
Babies seem to like chips sasuage and peas. As i was eating them i got lots of kicks and movements!
:happydance:

Btw i'm thinking about a C-Section and wether i want it to happen or not. Tbh i think i might prefer one as it will be easier on me, and the hormones you get after giving birth may make me more suseptable to PP(Postpartum psychosis) 
Ill obviously get some hormonal inbalances anyway, but i think its the lesser of two evils.


And im planning on working again asap. I dont want to loose emily as i have kids my life is as important as theirs its just they are the prior concern.
Im feeling really level now.


----------



## Dollfacee

aha thats like my bubba he seems to loveee icecream, chin up everything will be fine! x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Dollfacee said:


> aha thats like my bubba he seems to loveee icecream, chin up everything will be fine! x

Yepp i know it will, well i do atm,x
Im feeling really positive, and aww ice cream imagine if babies could get brain freeze.
Lmao.


----------



## Dollfacee

LOL, little one gets hiccups now, he had them for the first time the other day, made me chuckle :$ x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Aww what does it feel like, im not sure if mine have had them yet?
:],xx


----------



## Dollfacee

its just little jumps over and over lol x


----------



## ClangerBabies

:D I dont think mine have had them, while i'm awake anyway.
Although i might have been occupied at the time.
:shrug:
xx


----------



## Dollfacee

i notice bubbas hiccups because they are really heavy lol like really bad x


----------



## Jenna700

helloo.....yea i havent felt hiccups either yet!! :(

Baby;s been really quiet again today...i wish she'd wake up properly!! 
still havent found the bloody screwdriver...its really REALLY bugging me...its the last bit!! & then it'l be done, then everything can be put away & the nursery will be pretty much complete, just gotta wait for mattress to be delivered!!

What have u girls got left to get??

glad ur feeling better Em.....

Hows things with OH catherine??

big hugs xxxx


----------



## ClangerBabies

Ive painted some of the nursery DH painted the rest today becuase he 6'6 and can reach places better.
And ive also brought some clothes and the buggy. Got alot left still though.
,xx


----------



## Jenna700

are u gonna get matching outfits for the twins??? ur app tommorow isnt it?? xxx


----------



## ClangerBabies

Maybe if i can find some cute ones, and nopee i went an app for the babies the other day, i went the doctors today regarding my bipolar and my moods.

Omgawsh ive got my hampster out in his ball and he is following me everywhere, he is such a little cutie,xx
[e] well he is rosies hampster but im planning on stealing him off her :winkwink:
JK


----------



## Dollfacee

hey girls! jenna if you feel she isnt moving much, try my technique, when i panic because he isnt moving i usually stand up and lean myself forward and shake myself gently, it brings him forward and you can feel him moving, she might be hiding away, the midwife told me to do that, and i feel it works everytime, i worry less when i do it x


----------



## ClangerBabies

Hiya


----------



## LoisP

Eeek, missed a whole conversation! Was busy watching 'I love you man' with Ben :)
Shauny gets hiccups alot! it's really funny when he has them! :)
Glad your feeling better Em hun. Remember, always here if you need to talk. :thumbup:
And haa Jenna, we have like 100 Phillips screwdrivers here! *Passes one through laptop* hehe.
Got my little sister at home with me today, because she's not well :(
Hope you all have a nice day :D


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy morning morning girls, meeting frankie today golly gosh :\ wish my luck eh x


----------



## LoisP

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

im sure it will all be ok! :) x


----------



## LoisP

Hey ladies :winkwink:
Hope everything went well with Frankie today Catherine :thumbup:
I'm off out tonight, yay! I'm so sad now, look forward to nights out loads now, they're becoming less and less regular :cry:
Having a nice fish and chips and mushy peas for dinner
then going to the cinema to see 'grown ups' with Ben :hugs:
hope you all have a good night


----------



## ClangerBabies

Hiya girls im just writing here before i have to go into hospital, im packing my bag now ;p
Ive chosen to go into a private mum and baby pych ward for closer monitoring becuase im really ill. My psychosis is very bad and ive only just become slightly normal again. I know i seem pretty same but im a different person now than i was yesterday and last night. There are computors at the hosp im going in so if i cooperate and dont go to bad ill be able to contact you girlies. We arent allowed phones though and the most personally items im allowed are my makeup and they have to keep it and watch me apply it, thats is if i even care i suppose it will 'pend wa mood am in. :(

But all will befine and im doing this for the babies although i dont really want them atm, and regret ever getting pregnant. I will explain more later when you are all online.
Much love and i hope your little duckies are okay xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Jenna700

omg em....well if u think ur doing the right thing then good on u!! good luck with everything, i hope it all plans out the way u want it too!! hopefully we will be able to speak to u eventually!! big hugs xxxxx :hug:


----------



## LoisP

Yeah good luck Em... always here if you need a chat hope everything works out ok :flow:


----------



## LoisP

How did seeing Frankie go Catherine?
And how is you Jenna?
'xO


----------



## Jenna700

im gd thanks...feel like i could sleep all day lol!! went to the dentist this morning :( and went to mothercare to get a cat net!! had a busy morning lol!!! 

hows u 2??
xxx


----------



## LoisP

ouch, hate dentist :(
whats a cat net? 
im not too bad thanks, little mans just really worn me out today being so over active lol 
xx


----------



## Jenna700

awww how cute!!! i seem to have really painful hips 2day!! a cat net is a net tht goes over the moses basket/pram/carrycot etc....so that the cat cant suffocate the baby....i honestly dont think my cats will go anywhere near her lol (they like quietness) & i wont be leaving them alone with her....but its better be on the safe side.....just in case!! & its only £5!! 
yea the dentist wasnt very nice, it was only a checkup lol....but im going to try & get everything i need done whilst its free!! 
whats ur plans 2nite??? xxx


----------



## Jenna700

how do u do ur signatures?????????????? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies, hows your days been ? arghh totally peed off at my midwife i so want to change! she sat there and wrote in my book that bubba is critically small etc, went to the scan today and theres not a thing wrong with him, i even told the person doing the scan what the midwife said about his size and she laughed asif to say the midwife hasnt a clue what shes on about!, anyway everythings fine with little one strong as ever, BIG BABY apprently lol :) x


----------



## LoisP

Oh i see, that's a well good idea (the cat net)
i got some net thing to go above his cot:
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20175838

and i make my signature on www.picnik.com, i save it to 600x300 dimensions so it fits as a signature (or smaller) and upload it into my signature :thumbup: :)

got my 3d scan TOMORROW MORNING!!! eeeeeeee... so so so so excited :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Jenna700

Hello Girls....glad everything went alright with ur scan catherine!!! such good news!!! are u going to be able to change midwives??

& thanks Lois, ive made a signature....but now i dont know how to put it on lol...i went into 'edit signature' but i cant find anything that says 'upload'......help :)!!!

i love that cot canopy!!! have u got it yet?? did it come with a rod? i want one like that but pink lol!! 

have u guys finished ur nurseries?? or are ur LO's staying in ur room??

anyone heard from Emily?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Right, upload that picture onto your facebook (if you don't want everyone to see it, create a new album and change the privacy settings to 'Only me')
Right click and find the Image Location, or Image URL...
Then go onto edit signature on here, and copy the URL into the box.. putting at the start of the code and at the end. :thumbup:

Yeah actually got it before we found out we was having a boy. Because we thought it would still work with a girl, because it's blue like the sky with clouds :) And no, don't think it came with a rod. It's in the loft at the moment, not getting it out until we put Shauns cotbed up, which is going to be after christmas, I want him to sleep in his moses basket next to me for the first couple of months :)

Well i don't have a spare room for a nursery. LO will be in my room with me and OH. We've made it as lovely as we can though, gone for a white and blue theme for his room, he's even got his own wardrobe as i over did his clothes shopping :haha: But yeah it's all ready for him now :)

What about you? LO having a nursery or sharing with you?

Nope not heard from Emily. She's got my number though, told her to text me if anything happens/ if she wants to talk. :flow:

I think i might make a roast dinner tonight for the whole family (hehe, all 7 of us)
How are you doing? :D


----------



## Jenna700

yay!!! i done it...thanks soo much!!! much better!! il be making loads now hehe!! i hope its not too big!!

yea weve got a spare room for nursery, but didnt quite realise quite how small it is until we got the cot & wardrobe up...it looks so cute though!! all done now pretty much, just waiting for the mattress to arrive for the cot & then i can put the bedding on!! 

But she will be in out room in moses basket first!! managed to get a gorgeous stand for it in mothercare the other day & it was only 26.99...i was quite impressed!! 

ooohhh roast dinner...can i come? lol!! im just gonna do saus, mash & veg cos OH wont get in from work til 11, so its something he can reheat when he gets home!! 

my plan of action today was to clean the house & sort out/tidy upstairs...but really...i have no motivation & i really cant be arsed lol!!!


----------



## LoisP

Aww babe that's gorgeous, i love it :D Ha yeah when i worked out how to make my own, I was making a new one like every day :haha:

Aww wow. Is it all pink and pretty? I love that i'm having a boy, but really wish I was having a girl sometimes, because i like making things look all pretty, but it's just gonna look silly with a boy. I'm making Shauny a scrapbook for when he's older with pics of me and Ben in and that, but i keep accidently writing in pink pen and adding hearts everywhere, lol, he's gonna be like :dohh: :haha:

Haha, your welcome to come :winkwink: as long as your having gravy sounds like a lush dinner :)

same, i woke up thinking i'd get some washing done, get the house looking spotless. But no. A day in front of the televison, on the laptop and watching 'My wife and kids' and 'Fresh prince of bel air' :haha: 

I'll try again tomorrow ;)


----------



## Jenna700

yea.......very pink lol!! i didnt want it to be pink really either!! i wanted to have a cream colour.....but theres way loads of pink lol!! il post some pics up when its done!! im getting more worried that she will be a he....because if she is a he...then he will be a very feminine boy....i dont know y im worried though cos it was quite clear on the scan that shes a she!! and the sonographer said that they are 99.9% right!! 

Were gonna do a scrap book as well....i never had one, but OH still has his (at his parents house) & there's loads of stuff for him to look back on....its such a good idea!! 

AND GOD YES!!! of course were having gravy!! i love gravy.....:haha: nice thick gravy, & i think i might put onions in it aswell!! 

Well ive managed to do most of it now...ive washed up, hoovered, done 2 loads of washing, tidied our b/room, AND ive even started my hospital bag!! (its a suitcase though lol...hope its not too big, but will fit all mine & babies stuff in) & ive cleaned half the bathroom (only half as i stopped for lunch lol) so now....all ive got to do is the rest of the bathroom & more washing...and then dinner later!! 

Ive been watching one born every minute on youtube.....awwww i so cant wait for labour lol!!! 

watching jez kyle now :haha:......xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Awww, i don't think you should worry that she is a boy then! :) 
Yeah my mum done one for me. We're putting pictures of what me and Ben looked like when we met, pictures of the family, reactions to the pregnancy, pictures of the room, things like that, i'm actually so excited about looking back at it in the future :D

Mmmm, i changed my mind with the roast, having sheppards pie, with lots and lots of gravy *dribbles* lol :) I agree, nice THICK gravy! 

I've bravely left Ben in charge of doing my hospital bag, because i took over with the shopping so he got pushed out quite a bit, so decided to let him have this one. FX'd he gets it right though :haha:
Wow you busy busy bee! I'm impressed, i struggle to get that much done without finding an exuce to stop and put my feet up. :haha:

I watched that with my mum before i was pregnant one night, i remember thinking, wow, that's so not for me thank you very much!
Eeee love jezza ;)

xxx


----------



## Jenna700

LoisP said:


> I watched that with my mum before i was pregnant one night, i remember thinking, wow, that's so not for me thank you very much!
> xxx

haha...had to laugh at this.....too late now!! i much prefer this programme than the ones on home & health, cos the ones on there are american...no offence against the americans...but i prefer watching english programmes....come to think of it, the only american tv i watch is friends lol...sometimes the simpsons & south park...

anyway.....

ive finished now...dont the rest of the bathroom!! woop woop!!! :happydance:

now im gonna sit down & relax.....ive been hungry alllll bloody day, keep eating crap!! 

Simon hasnt really been that interested...sounds bad doesnt it!! i dont mean unexcited, but he just needs a boost lol....hes already had 1 child with his ex wife (who suprisingly, i get on really well with) but Gary (his son) is almost 17 now, so hes gotta start all over again lol!! 
However...simon did feel the baby move for himself for the 1st time the other night & said to me 'i dont know how u do that'...i said 'do what'...he said 'have somethign growing inside you, its amazing, but weird'!! lol!!

Does ben live with you?? is he really excited??
ater watching one born every minute...i realllllllllly cant wait now!! 10 more weeks to go!!! :happydance:

AND....Shepherds pie is lush!!! i love gravy dinners!! oh yea!! :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies, hope your all doing okay :D finally got my claim for income support to go through so should be able to to pay for more things for baby now :D was getting worried because i have hardly no money what so ever :( x


----------



## LoisP

Ha yeah waaaaaay too late :rofl:
ahh no i love american programmes. Love the fake audience laughter, it's funnier than the actual show to count how many times they play a recorded laugh throughout the programme :haha:

yeah, you deserve a rest!! I've done like hardly anything today, had a quick clean and polish, sorted out my room a bit, that's about it. Oh and dinner that i've just started, yum :)

aww bless, well yeah i suppose it's different when you've already had one already. I think that's cute what he said though :)

Yeah he lives with me. He's stupidly excited, it scares me sometimes, because i think, wow, should i be more excited :dohh: lol. 

Mmmm... only one more hour and that sheppard pies gonna be in my belly  can't wait, few vegetables and a stupid amount of gravy, niceeeeeeeee ;)

xoxox


----------



## LoisP

aww that's really good to hear Catherine. At last!!! x


----------



## Jenna700

nice!!! ive just started my tea...and just made up some vanilla angel delight!! never tried vanilla before...........soooooooooooo hungry!!!!

thats gd catherine.....have u still got loads to get?? or just a few bits & pieces??? 

just watching hollyoaks while dinner is cooking....i love darren hehehe!!! 

you know wat day tommorow is dont u!!! its saturday!! we all know how much i love saturdays...work all day 12 - 9!!! lucky me!!! :( :(


----------



## Dollfacee

just a few bits and peices thats about it really, getting closer and closer now! what you all been doing today x


----------



## Jenna700

just been tidying & cleaning really...been on here for a lil while....& ive watched a few episodes of 'one born every minute' which i shouldnt have watched because now all i want is to be in labour lol!!!! 

ive got a bad back this evening :( 
Oh the joy!!

whatev u been up 2?? xxxx


----------



## LoisP

im bored... dinner was lovely :D
might have an early night got scan 1st thing tomorrow :)


----------



## Jenna700

good good...yea my dinner was nice too....still so bloody hungry though!!!

ohhh gd luck with scan tommorow...woop woop xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Had my scan this morning :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
It was absoulutely perfect in everyway.
Shaunys caught up with his measurements, so he's no longer a very little baby. He had his hand in front of his face most of the scan but managed to get some really beautiful pictures of him (the rest are on facebook... but heres my favourite one :happydance:)

xoxoxoxox


----------



## ClangerBabies

heya everyone, just dropping in quick to sy 'iya.
Im perfectly fine abit bord but other than that i seem to be making progress.

Hope everythings i okay with all of you and he is gawjuss lois, and glad to hear everything is goos with bubz catherine, i knew it would all be fine :hugs:

Hope everything is good wth your LO jenna. Managed to find a screwdriver yet ;p

xxx


----------



## LoisP

Glad things are going well Emily babe :)
& thank you i'm sooo soooooo proud :D :D :D


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies how have you all been! sorry i havnt been on much had a busy weekend  was a really good weekend with frankie, he got stressy here and there but i suppose were cool, new primark has just opened in folkestone so been having a mooch around there, got a few bubba bits like cheap joggers to just slip on during the day when hes still tiny.. x


----------



## Jenna700

hey girlies.......YAY!!!!!!!! ANOTHER WEEKEND OF WORK OVER......5 weeks today & ill be on maternity leave!! OH YEA!!! 

Thats SOO cute Lois.....he looks gorgeous!! bet u cant wait even more now...if that was even possible!! such good news to hear he's the right size!! did u see his winky?? just to makesure he was a boy lol??

Emily....im glad ur doing well... when are expecting to leave?? 
My LO is doing great thanks...she completly turned her whole body yesterday which made me feel a bit ill lol, normally its just a few kicks & punches.....she decided she was at a drum n bass rave i think!! & yes....i found a bloody screwdriver lol....so wardrobe is all up & all her bits are in it....didnt realise how much pink we had until it was all together!! i will take pics of nursery when its all done!!

Theres a primark here in bristol aswell catherine...but its right in the middle of the centre so if i just wanted to go in there for 10 mins, i d have to pay for parking & walk miles just to get there!! such a pain in the ass!!

I wont be on tommorow because im going to work, then im driving to my dads....he lives in bognore regis!! (good Old Bognor :)) (its nr brighton)....so im going to see him & my stepmum....having a minnie baby shower lol...she said theres to much for them to bring down & wont get it all in the car hehe!! 

I ordered a mattress for the cotbed, & its due to arrive mon or tues & im not gonna be here now...either days!! im hoping they'l drop it next door!! 

whats ur plans for tonight?? im gonna start dinner in a min....(having pie, roast pots, veg & yes Lois....loads of thick gravy!!! :happydance: )

& then im gonna watch 'the cube' lol & 'the x factor'!!!!

ive been stood up for 7.5 hours today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (with breaks in the middle) but work put me on the self checkouts mostof the day (which is really annoying cos people get really pissed off with the machines....and its just them being thick!!) But its a good thing i spose, cos when i last went to the midwives, LO was breach, she said it was absoloutly nothing to worry bout cos theres still plenty of room for her to move, but apparently if ur sitting down alot (in which case i do, either at home or on the checkouts) then she is less likely to move.....

anyway......sorry ive written like AN ESSAY!!!!! lol :haha: 

so ill stop now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClangerBabies

Hi girls im finally home ;p


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies, i havnt really been on much as i have been keeping myself on my toes, busy busy week! lol just finished all my lists of diffrent things left to get im quit pleased with myself i pretty much have everything! what have you all been doing ? have you all been keeping well ? x


----------



## LoisP

just got back from hospital :(
had a terrible scare.
ive already typed out what happened... https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/418439-im-hospital-update-page-3-a.html
its on page 3 (my little update)

luckily shaun is ok :flow:


----------



## Jenna700

OMG girls....none of u have chatted for days!! 
how are u all?? sorry to hear uve been in hosp Lois......glad shauny's ok

How r u doing emily?? glad to be bk home now??

hope u & bubs are all gd catherine

had my 31 wk app with midwife 2day....LO is still breech :(.....but shes still got 5 weeks to turn!! ive got low heamoglobin so gotta get prescription from docs for iron tablets...but no problems really :)

hope ur all gd xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

on second to last box on ticker now !!! :)


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy jenna were great thankyou, think my plug has gone early today!! not to scared though because people say it can happen way before labour so thats convinced me its not going to be too soon! well i hope anyway  howa you jenna ?x


----------



## Dollfacee

btw i hope that didnt freak you all out.. i doubt ive lost my mucus plug all at once.. people say it can gradually fall out.. ive not had no signs of a bloody show in it so i suspect its not happening just yet  just abit of a start..


----------



## Jenna700

hey chick....have u lost alot?? how has it been today??
its getting so close now isnt it!!! eeek :)

its been raining here all day....miserable weather!!! Simon is off today so were just having a lazy day!!!

tired again today!! :(


----------



## LoisP

hey girls!
been shopping today, we are COMPLETELY ready for Shauns arrival now, and thats good because its very likely he's gonna be a few weeks early! 
It's really going fast now!! Since 3rd trimester it's flew by! In a weeks time we can all say our little ones are due 'NEXT MONTH' :haha:
xoxoxox


----------



## Dollfacee

hey jenna, no it wasnt alot at all, was abit discusting lol.. apprently as its gone already it will most prob grow back and ill loose it again near labour, i was freaked out when i saw it haha!


----------



## Jenna700

yea i bet u were....its gd that itl grow back then!!

& yea...i cant believe were going to be having our babies soon!!! i really cant!!! it seems so odd that next week, were gonna be saying were due next month!! its madness!!! 

i know someone that is a wk in front of me (so 32wks) & she hasnt got a single thing for the baby yet...(shes moving house & that so thats y) but still.....id definatly be panicking if i hadnt got anything

my mattress arrived :) its well good!!! i only spent £30 on it & its well nice, thick & comfy!!! so now ive washed the bedding, so will put that on then will take some pics :)

im really bored!! Simon is playing call of duty on his ps3 against his friend!!! (you wouldnt think he was 38)!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got my iron tablets 2day!! went into docs to get my prescription & then went into pharmacy & saw that it said vaginal cream!!! WTF!! i said to the guy...'hi, yea, im meant to be getting iron tablets, i take it this is not right!!' so no it wasnt MUPPETS!!! so had o go bk into surgery & luckily they had another prescription for me with the pregaday tablets which was wat i needed in the 1st place!! lol!! IDIOTS!!!

hope alls well...this thread has gone very quiet!! :(


----------



## LoisP

yeah i'd be panicking aswell if i hadn't got anything!!!!! Luckily i'm an organised freak, so even if i was to give birth tomorrow, he's got absolutely everything, plus extras. 
But i've been ready since like 20 weeks :haha:
I can't wait to say 'i'm due next month' i've got such a huggeeeee belly that i look like i'm about to drop anyway... so when people as when i'm due, and i say, end of november, they dont believe me LOL! Shauns obviously a fat bubby!!

Had an argument with my midwife. Because i'm 18, they've made me go to this 'youngmums' thing. I HATE it, so i've asked if i can just have appointments with everyone else, at the hospital, instead of having to go to this centre, where i have loads of 40 year old women talking to me like a child. So FX'D that they let me have NORMAL appointments for rest of my pregnancy!!

And yeah, it has gone so quiet on this thread, think we're all just having a busy time of pregnancy, wait until we're all waiting for drop, we'll be online all the time!! :haha:


----------



## Jenna700

yay.....thats gd that u won the argument!!! what does FX'D mean??? 

is anyone else getting greasy hair?? seriously right...i have to wash my hair like 5/6 times a wk now....b4 it was like only 3....and that was before it even got signs of any grease!! its so GODDAMN annoying!!!

& yea....i think ur right lois!! were all busy bees!!! 

its saturday tommorw.....:( :( :( work all weekend!!! :( :( :( only 4 more wks to go!!! :) :)


----------



## LoisP

FX'D = Fingers crossed :)
ARRRRRRRR shauns making me in so much pain, keeps deciding he wants to engage early makes me waddle :haha: then he comes back out i swear he's just going engaged, breech, engaged, breech every few minutes, it's like... WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?! lol
Ahhh not long til you can put your feet up hun! :D 
xoxoxox


----------



## Jenna700

nope not long now....4 more weekends to go!!! :) :)

how soon do u think shaun will make an appearence??

just had a can of redbull and LO is wide awake lol...bless her...(dont worry, i looked it up, pregnant women are allowed up to 200mg of caffiene a day...and the can i just had is about 116mg :))

just bout to watch the xfactor....hope all ur babies are ok...havent heard from catherine or emily for a while?? xxx

lots of :hug:
xxxx


----------



## LoisP

I think Shauns going to be here on November 4th or November 6th. 
The doctors told me i should at least go until i'm full term, so i reckon it's gonna be one of these lol.
What about you hun? Do you reckon shes comfy in there or desperate to come out?

Ohhhhh x-factor was disapointing last night, so predictable with who got the girls/boys/groups/over 28's :( i wanted Simon to have the boys lol ... ( I HATE DANNI, SHE PISSES ME OFF :growlmad: :rofl:

Yeah i know... well catherines sorted with her boyfriend again now... so maybe shes just been with him alot
Ems prrobably been taking things easy (well she better be!!! lol)
xoxox


----------



## Jenna700

yea i agree....she should be taking it easy lol!! maybe her husband is home for a little while cos he goes away alot doesnt he!! Glad catherines sorted!!

My Baby is wayyyyyy to comfy in there!!! i reckon she'l turn from a november sparkler into a december dreamer...i really think she will be late!! she's still breech :( shes still got 4 wks to move around though so thats good....& ive been told to go on all fours & stick out my bum lol.....:haha: she best move!!! 

Xfaxtor - ahhhhhh i love it lol!! i thought that what the judges got was rubbish!!! i thought it should be the same as last yr.....louis -groups, cheryl - boys, dannii - over 28 & simon - boys

i think its rubbish they got something different lol!! 

i want cher to win!!! although i looooveee diva fever lol...but there not that good

xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Yeah maybe... I'm sure we'll hear from them both soon :thumbup:
Oh gosh, i hope for your sake you don't go overdue. I think your LO will suddenly decide they've had enough and she wants to come out already lol :)
Ahh plenty she's got plenty of time to turn :flow:

Ahhh i love diva fever and cher aswell! I like that big woman in the over 28's as well, the one that works in tesco, i think she's adorable! lol :)
And i love that Sharon Osbournes coming back, love her think shes so funny, but i swear her and danni HATE eachother? :haha:

hows preparations going?
xoxox


----------



## Jenna700

yea they do hate each other dont they!!??!! i guess they wont see each other though!!

& yea i love the big woman aswell!!! 

preperations are good......i think im glued to the sofa & laptop today...i really need to get up & do things....ive washed all the cot bedding now so im gonna go & make that up....then i was gonna trim the hedge...but it looks like its gonna rain :( 

gonna get some lunch...dont know what though lol!!

im getting sooooooooo excited about xmas....i really want it here now!!! LOVE xmas!! 
although dont know what to do this yr.... i would def prefer to stay at home this yr cos of LO (and i dont like leaving my cute little kit kats on xmas day lol). id love my dad & stepmum to come but theyve got a dog!! & they wont wanna leave him lol (he'l only be a yr old) and he certainly cant come cos he'l eat my cats :(

what u gonna do for xmas?? if uve even thought about it lol!! xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Oh yeah i suppose at the judges houses they wont see eachother. I just imagined them being at the live auditions spitting at eachother :haha:

Oh you've done 10 times more than i've managed to do. I done the washing up, and swept the kitchen floor, and somehow thought that was enough to take a 'well deserved' break :rofl:

mmmm, lunch... i dont know why but i really want strawberries and ice cream. That would be quite a yummy lunch :D

aww yeah same, already had this chat with Ben about plans for Xmas. Staying at my house this christmas and will just have family over or something. My nan and grandad come round every christmas, and they have 2 dogs, which they refuse to ever leave alone, so they'll bring them, and then we have 2 cats AND a dog, so it's usually quite funny when they're here, we'll have 3 male boysterious dogs running round knocking over xmas tree and stuff :haha:

are you getting bubs anything for xmas? i'm gonna get Shauny a little cd player and some cd's to play him music :) (bit sad, but literally cant think of ANYTHING he'd enjoy at a month old :shrug:)

is the shops in your area already selling chrismtas stuff!? i was so shocked that my local supermarker is already putting xmas stuff on sale! Then again, they had xmas stuff out in AUGUST last year :| :|

xoxox


----------



## Jenna700

lol yea they are....i work on the checkouts in morrisons....so far i have seen xmas cards, xmas puddings/cakes, xmas chocolates, advent calenders being bought lol!!!

ive put my nursery pics up https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/423904-our-nursery-pic-heavy.html

u should put that pic of that spider up in 3rd tri.....that is definatly a beast!!!

xxx


----------



## LoisP

ahhahah yeah im gonna put the pic of the spider up now actually! :D
im gonna title it 'My dinner' pahaha :haha:

and the nursery is so beautiful babe shes one lucky little girl !! :)


----------



## Jenna700

thanks lovie......im very pleased with it :)

that spider is wrong....seriously WRONG!!!

im gonna have a gravy dinner tonight :) cottage pie & green beans :)

xxx


----------



## LoisP

oh lovely!!! 
im having gravy dinner too... sausage, mash, onions and veg... yum :)

xoxox


----------



## Dollfacee

hello girlies sorry i havnt been on been busy busy x


----------



## LoisP

hows things going catherine? x

im off for dinner and watch telly and that, be on again later :hugs:


----------



## Dollfacee

things are really good yeah, been shopping and running around alot getting bubbas cot painted and that, totally warn myself out.. ahh good news :D im now getting income support they FINALLY accepted and sorted my claim out.. lol hower you ? x


----------



## LoisP

aww thats good to hear babe you and frankie still alright aswell?
yeah i'm good thanks hun... :) x


----------



## Dollfacee

yeah were fine, he was abit grumpy this week but its all cool lol :) hows shauny doing ? x


----------



## LoisP

yeah hes alright, had braxton hicks and back pain for about 6 hours now :( little bit worried but i get it alot so its kind of normal for me :(


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh i have had that an awful lot lately i found a heat weat pad helped me alot..


----------



## LoisP

i'm trying to find a hot water bottle but it seems to of gone on holiday or something :haha:


----------



## Jenna700

hey catherine!!!!!!! :)

i dont get braxton hicks!! do most ppl get it???

xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

count yourself lucky jenna babe, they're awful :(
hows was your lovely dinner?
i felt sick so ended up having a bowl of gravy and mash :dohh:

currently having a bonce on my excercise ball to try and calm them down lol :)

xoxox


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh i plan on getting an exercise ball but my OH thinks theres no point lol little sod.. x


----------



## LoisP

mines not good enough i need a proper moon bounce thing, you know, the one with handles, so i can jump about the house on it :rofl:


----------



## Dollfacee

theres one of them in my garden haha x


----------



## LoisP

can i have it lol :rofl:


----------



## Jenna700

haha lol....arent they called space hoppers?? hehe.....i just have this image now of a heavily pregnant women bouncing around on one of them...soo funny!!!


----------



## LoisP

SPACE HOPPER thats it!!!!!! couldnt think of the word, Moon bounce is pretty close though, moons in space, and bounce is another word for hop :haha:

xoxoxox


----------



## Jenna700

lol....whatever u say xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Hey girls :flow:
Just over 6 weeks until i'm full term and Shauny will probably be here :happydance:
Ahh yesterday was terrible, i spent nearly the whole day crying, really bad SPD pain, and braxton hicks... ended up having a shit night sleep thanks to Ben figiting, snoring, and just being a complete nuisance. Applying for my sure start grant tomorrow have either of you had it? I just hope i'm eligiable to it so FX'd
anyways just a random post, because i'm sooo bored!


----------



## Dollfacee

your deff eligeable if you get income support, im doing mine tomorrow too x


----------



## Jenna700

no im not eligible for it.but nevermind!!

just got back from work & my legs are killing me...i have to say that i will be pleased when i get my body back lol!! 

xxx


----------



## Jenna700

where r u all??

hope all is good....

my first antenatal class on tues ...............:) so excited 

xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

im heree :) ahh ive not even been offerd classes yet! silly midwife x


----------



## LoisP

i haven't been offered classes yet either. In fact, i haven't been given another app until 34 week blood test :-S !!! x


----------



## Jenna700

yea i havent got another until 34 wks...but i think thats pretty normal....i wonder y they havent offered u them yet?? u might need to ask them......ill let u know what happens in mine!!! im excited lol...it'l hit me i think & become more real....then il start getting scared...haha!! xxx


----------



## LoisP

ladies...........

we are officially due NEXT MONTH!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenna700

woop woop!!!!!!! how exciting :) :) 

why do u get up so early lois??? ur always up early lol!!! xxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

haha i know 
well 1) LO normally starts kicking me about 6, so i wake up for that reason, and then i HAVE to be up for about 7.30 because i drive my little sister to school because my mum is working away at the moment lol
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

oh right ok lol...makes sense!!! 

i didnt get up till half 12 today!!! yes......HALF 12!!! i couldt belive wwat time it was when i woke up....i didnt got o bed late either....i have got a cold though & im all bungerd up...so that could be my excuse!! 

savouring the rest of the day now as its the weekend tommorow :( more work!! :(

its chucking it down here.....soooooooo miserable!!! xxx


----------



## LoisP

wow! i actually cant sleep for a long time! its so weird the only time i can sleep past 10 is when i used to have a serious night out, not get in til early hours of the morning, and then i'd sleep until about 10/11. Other than that im such an early bird, dont know why though :shrug: lol!

i know, weathers horrible... and washings building up with this weather, need to get it all dry but our tumbledrier uses up so much electric, so expensive!! 
xoxox


----------



## Jenna700

yea......i totally agree....i dont have a tuble dryer for that reason!! i have clothes horses & i can hand up on radiators....but its not the same as having the nice fresh washed smell u have when its been outside on the line!! im hoping to get a nice couple of days when im on mat leave, so i can wash babys clothes..... no point in doing them just yet xxx


----------



## LoisP

oh yeah we have a clothes horse aswell but like you said just not the same as fresh air dried washing!!
you got any plans for this evening? 
xoxoxox


----------



## Jenna700

nope........Simon is at work, so he wont get bk till bout 11.......im gonna have dinner (burger, chips & beans) - but without the bun haha!!! cant go out in my car cos the tax ran out y/day.....so i will get tax on mon for it.....plus i really cant be arsed to go out!! 

its a shame we dont all live nr each other....we could of had a pregnant bump buddies dinner haha!!!

u got much planned???? xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

heyy girlies, sorry i havnt been on OH down for the weekend again.. had another stupid argument yesterday but i think its all been sorted, think his mum and dad hate me now though :\ eek.. but nothing i can do he said horrible things and so did i, all over my poxy dog biting him! hes like the size of a rugby ball i dont see why he made such a fuss about it! lolll! plus he was tormenting the poor little sod.. so if i was a dog id bite the sod as well! but oh well all sorted now :) alfies coat came through yesterday its gorgus!! and just orderd his little ralph lauren suit for when he comes out of hospital, better be worth it spent 20 pound on just one!! suppose its alot cheaper than in the shops there about 50 pound.. should be finishing his cot today and putting it up :) so im offiicially fully prepared for him! :) how you all been doing, been doing much ? x x


----------



## Jenna700

hey girls.................well thats another wkend of work over!!! woop woop!!! :)
have any of u spoken to emily recently?? she hasnt been on here for ages!!
im gonna have a nice relaxing evening infront of the tv....watch 'the cube' (lol) & the x factor!!! :) :)......i cried at it last night lol (deffo pregnancy hormones!!) because of cher...poor cher!! :(

annnnyway!!! have u got ur cot up now catherine?? hope u and frankie r ok....

hugs & kisses 
xxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> hey girls.................well thats another wkend of work over!!! woop woop!!! :)
> have any of u spoken to emily recently?? she hasnt been on here for ages!!
> im gonna have a nice relaxing evening infront of the tv....watch 'the cube' (lol) & the x factor!!! :) :)......i cried at it last night lol (deffo pregnancy hormones!!) because of cher...poor cher!! :(
> 
> annnnyway!!! have u got ur cot up now catherine?? hope u and frankie r ok....
> 
> hugs & kisses
> xxxxx

hey hunnie.. your still working ? :O you planning to work all the way through ??

ahh ive got a night of installing everything back on the laptop because the blloody thing had to be rebooted :( yeah the cots up and ready now dads finished painting it :) looks wonderful! another day of shopping tomorrow woo! lol yeah me and frankie are fine :) being cheeky as usual! big pain in the bum he is lol!! hes decided to forgive my dog haha silly sod x


----------



## Jenna700

oh that sounds exciting....(not) lol...

yea im still workin, im gonna work till 24th oct...so il be almost 36 wks! afterall...i have got the easiest job in the world lol....checkout girl!!!

glad ur all sorted!!! 

im watching x factor now!!! eeeeeek!!! :) :)


----------



## Jenna700

my first antenatal class tonight :) :) :) :) :) :) :) 

ill let u know how it goes xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

hellloooo....just an update on my class.....it was good...pretty basic really!! but fun to talk about babies for 2 hours lol....

hope ur all ok and babies

xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Haven't come onto this thread for a while. How are you girlies doing? x


----------



## Jenna700

helllooo...im gd thanks...and LO...i think weve decided her name is going to be Lexie!! :)
Simon got me a necklace engraved with her name on it for my bday!! so thats how we def decided lol
hows u girls??? 
reeally not long now eh!!!!!
gotta go to work now :(
spk soon xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Aww that's so cute! I love that name i went to school with a girl called Lexie. 

Yeah not long now, just over 6 weeks for me :) 

Hope all is well with you and babies x


----------



## Dollfacee

hey girls sorry ive not been on much, i just seem to be getting busyer and busyer lol :) little bubbas ralph lauren suit come yesterday but not a clue what little booties to put on him with it :( cant find a decent pair..


----------



## Jenna700

awww.....what colour is it catherine?? hoow cute!!!

had to go to dentist today......i think ive become more of a wimp whilst pregnant....it was bloody horrible!!! :sick:

only 2 more weeks left of worK!!!! woop woop!!!

xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

it's baby blue and black striped, really sweet cost a fortune though!! lol but im planning to keep it as a keepsake once he has grown out of it x


----------



## LoisP

Got my hospital bag done today :happydance: makes it seem so close and so real :D
Especially picking out his coming home outfit :cloud9:


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhh...i havent finished mine yet...need to wash all LO's clothes still....

i can see my baby breathing lol.....its sooooo weird!!!

had an midwife app the other day, & they said they think shes turned :) :) :) they coulnt tell for definate cos she was in a difficult position, but they think her head is down now :) 

had antenatal class the other day too...pretty boring this one though....just bout pain relief, hoping to cope just by gas & air, but might have an epidural if i really cant cope....not too keen on the old pethidine!!

have u girls found out or started ur classes yet??

hope ur all ok....and babies.....& emily, i havent seen her on here in AGEEEESSS!!!

xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

i wont be having antenatal classes because i didn't book any, and the only way i could do any is at the local 'young mums' clinic, and ive only just managed to get AWAY from that place so no way am i going back, ive got about 7 'what to expect' pregnancy books, and my mum who has had 4 kids, so hoping that'll be enough knowledge to get me through it


no pain relief for me fingers crossed... lets see if im strong enough to go through it on maximum of gas and air! hehe xx

and yeh Emily hasnt been on here in ages... hope shes ok :hugs:


----------



## Jenna700

hahaha lol...yea dont go back if uve only just got away!! 

yea i think ('i think') i have quite a high pain threshhold...so we'l see!! so hopefully gas and air will be enough!!

yea i hope she is ok too!!! 

hows shaun??


----------



## LoisP

yeah shauns all good thanks, taking quite a liking my ribs now, so im feeling really internally bruised
got my first midwife appointment tomorrow in weeeks! last one was at like 30+6 or something so be glad to know how he's getting on! and what position and whether he's engaged or not (feels like he is, so much pressure down there!)

just in the middle of cooking chicken chips and peas... AND GRAVY hehe me and my gravy dinners nearly every night :haha:

hows your little one?
and how are you? :D

xx


----------



## Jenna700

right...NO LOIS.....thats wrong!!!!!!!! chips & gravy???????/ seriously???!!!! lol!!! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

chips and gravy is soooooo lovely!!!! are you being serious!!!! am shocked i thought everyone in the world liked chips and gravy :haha:


----------



## Jenna700

ewwwww no!!!!!!! mash & gravy!!! :) now thats what im talking about!!! lol

i usually have (for example): pie, chips & baed beans.....or pie, mash, (veg) & gravy!!!

lol

annnnnyway..............what film did u end up watching?? xxx


----------



## LoisP

didnt end up watching a film! Little sisters n parents were playing some random movie game where you have to name the actor/actress and what films they was in, was pretty funny as sisters 9 and she kept making up names for the ones she didn't know

so me and Ben ended up joining in, then after that we played trivia pursuit until about 2 in the morning!! sad i know but never get to see/spend time with the family all together so was nice for us to all sit down and do something together :)

had midwife today... after a long few weeks without any appointments
shaun is 4/5 engaged, head down... iron levels are really good, haven't been taking iron tablets and some how my iron levels got HIGHER since my last blood test (midwife said this is rare because normally baby steals it away from you) so me and my boy are all well and healthy!! :D

how are you??

xx


----------



## Jenna700

ahhhh thats well good!!!!!!! bless him!! glad hes engaging aswell!! yea im taking iron tablets atm...make me feel a bit better, cos i was feeling really tired & couldnt be arsed to do anything before (thought that was just pregnancy lol...but midwfie said it was cos i had low iron levels!!) 

trivia pursuit......i remember that, ive got a feeling im reallly rubbish at it lol!!

so today....had a bit of a morning!! i shall tell u about it lol:

We rent our house....and we have a landlady...but in the middle is the estate agents, so anything we need to talk about regarding the house & paying the rent etc....goes straight to the agency, we dont have anything to do with the landlady & vice versa....
anyway had an inspection today (normal to have this)...(we had notice, there not allowed to just turn up) & anyway, when we moved in & signed the contracts, we lied & said we didnt have any pets (because everywhere these days is 'no pets, no smokers...blah blah blah')

so had to get all the cat stuff out of the house.....seriously didnt realise how much stuff we have for our cats lol....like 4 beds, 3 cat trees...etc.....so had to move all of that out, put my cats in the car & park my car up the road lol!! lets just say...my cats werent impressed!!! 

so inspector lady came round, and she was here for like 5 mins!! & i asked her to ask the landlady if we can have a cat lol...so i dont have to go though all of that all over agian...but inspection was fine!! 

so i had an immaculately clean & tidy house by midday....so ive done nothing all day!! i had a nap this afternoon lol...well tired!!! got a full weekend of work nfront of me now though!!! :( only this weekend & next weekend left!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## LoisP

aww yeah we have same problem here with our dog we wasnt meant to have a dog and we actually had 2, but we're allowed ONE now but thats ok because we got rid of the girl because she was getting vicious and biting alot :(

glad you had a productive day though hun and must be lovely to have an immaculate house :happydance:

xxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

alright girls??

not much to update with really!!! got work today :( 
got some babies clothes in the wash...nice day for them to go out on the line!!
antenatal class this evening :) 
ummmmmmmmmmmmm......nothing else really.......oooohhhh apart from i thought (more wishful thinking) that i was having contractions last night lol....but baby is still a bump!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

Hey sorry not been on or got in contact been very busy everything ready and waiting for little one, had my antenatal classes they are total rubbish not what I thought they would be, getting impaitient now can't wait no longerdoing all the hospital plans for baby next week, i personally feel in myself for some reason that bubba may be here or ready to come within the next few weeks so have to wait and see what happens :) but I just have this funny feeling deep down he's ready to come lol 5 weeks to go :) hope all of you are ok and bubbas are doing fine x


----------



## Jenna700

Hello chicky wicks!!!

how u all doing??? whats new?? hows bubbas????

im now on maternity leave WOOP WOOP WOOP!!!!! no more work....which is a good job cos im really struggling now, getting such a bad back sooo easily!!!

went to the shopping centre today to buy step son some clothes....we were out for about an hour (typical teenage boy couldnt be 'arsed' lol) and at the end of that hour...all i wanted to do was get back & at least sit down.....i was killing!!!

hoping Lexie's started to engage cos im going to the toilet alot more than before now!!!

whats new with u girls???

xxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

where are u girlies???? :(

xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

hey girls!! hey jenna hunn! message me for a catch up or something, not sure whats happen to this :( x


----------



## Jenna700

welll....whats happened is.....no ones typing in here lol!!! :haha:

il type in here cos then u can all see :)

what have u been up to lovie??? hows alfie???

ITS NOVEMBER.....ITS OUR MONTH :)
yayyyyy!!!!!

Lexie is now 3/5 engaged :) :) 3 more weeks to go till our due dates :)

everyone keeps spelling lexie's name 'Lexi' & im telling them off already!!! poor kid's gonna have it all her life....but then so have i....you wouldnt believe the spellings people think of for 'Jenna' lol!!!!

whats new??? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

im good thanks and alfies good, hes measuring small again though so im abit worried.. bhe should be ok though he seems healthy etc.. ahh same with me babys head has dropped right down, the midwife was amazed, everybody thinks he will be here soonish, because of how low down he is, and ive been having some symptons of early labour, struggling to go to the loo, etc.. hows your little one ? x


----------



## Jenna700

yea shes good.....it hurts a little when she moves now.....obv running out of room!!! ever since y/day afternoon ive been in a bit of pain, i think it might be BH but im not sure.....just getting cramps for bout 5 secs.....and its difficult to get up/walk lol & really bad thigh cramps!! 

i got up 5 times to go to the loo last night.....seriously 5 times....ridicolous lol!!! 

is it the same midwife as last time??? cos she was complelty wrong last time wasnt she!!??! is she sending u for another scan??

xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

ah 5 times your lucky!! i have to get up atleast twice every hour its ridiculos! yeah its the same useless midwife, and yeah i have another scan she hasnt told me when, i asked and she said in a week or two, i said whats the bloody point he could be here by then or near to being here, and she jusr shrugged her sholders.. gosh i hate her x


----------



## Jenna700

oh my god......thats so bad!!!! she really does sound shit!!! id complain about her to the nhs!!!

i hope it gets sorted for u & i hope alfie is the right size!!! let me know if u find out the scan date xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Thanks for the link Jenna :hugs:
Sorry haven't been on here much, lost the thread link I was using to get onto this! 
Anyways quick update then, had to go to hospital last week, was hurting to pee and having contractions and really bad back ache, thought something was happening, luckily it wasn't but still don't know what was causing it :(

Finished EVERYTHING for Shauns arrival now :happydance:
Been told Shauns back to back, and i've read about back to back labours and they sound horrible so i'm really worried now!!
They thought he was breech at my last midwife aswell, thought his bum was his head and his head was his bum! Had to have an emergency scan but luckily he's the right way round!

Hope you girls are all well :D :D

xxx

We're due THIS MONTH!!


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhhhh u found us :) :)

i havent read into back to back at all...but i can imagine it feeling rather painful....hope he turns around for u & glad he's not breech.....i was so worried Lexie was gonna be breech but she's defo turned & she's now 3/5 engaged :) :) :)

are u still having the backache & contractions??? or has it stopped?? weird they dont know what it is!!!

i sooooooo cant believe its NOVEMBER!!!!! eeeeek!!! cannot wait at all!!! xxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

I'm actually still having it, but it's alot less regular and hurts alot less! 
Think it's just body getting ready and that, they did an internal and all was alright I wasnt dialating or anything so it wasn't the real thing lol 

Aww Shaun came out of engagement, the little bugger lol :) He's still not engaged now!
xx


----------



## Jenna700

ahhhh....well it doesnt matter does it???? some of them dont engage till labour.....i didnt realise they could become 'un'engaged lol

have any of you started xmas shopping yet?? ive just made a list!! thats as far as ive got lol!! cant belive its xmas so sooon!!! xxx


----------



## LoisP

Yeah I didn't realise they could un-engage, until Shaun did. :dohh:
I haven't but I have seen exactly what i'm getting for the little man! In mothercare i'm getting some of the 'My First Christmas' stuff, like a bib and rattle and that :) So cute! I don't think i'm really getting loads for family and stuff, hoping they'll understand money will be a bit tight this year, me and Ben aren't buying eachother anything I don't think.
Lists never work for me, for anything. I either lose it, or just forget i've wrote one :haha:
Hows little Lexie doing? :D 
xxx


----------



## Jenna700

really?? lol....im soo a list person!!! :haha: prob cos im so unorganised!! 

She's good thanks.....its starting to hurt a bit now when she has her usual big wriggles - she must be running out of room!! :) just want to meet her so badly :)

have u heard from emily??? i dont think she comes on here anymore does she??

xmas this yr is sooo exciting...it will be the first year that both me & si arent working, we will have Lexie & weve also got gary here (stepson) so it gonna be a proper family xmas......im basically just getting stocking fillers really, & 1 main prezzie each....gonna try to start buying soon so i can spread the cost....


xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Wow have you seen how many views this thread has :O
Think we need to speak in a new language, I think we have our own little stalkers on here! 
Anyways
Yeah i don't think she comes on here anymore. She's probably had her twinnies now? Didn't think women normally went the whole full term with twins?

I cant wait for xmas dinner ! :D 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

oh yea of course......she prob has had them by now!!! ahhhhhh

& yea theres certainly quite a few views!!! were just too popular.....although i check it regularly as well....but not that many times lol!! your full term tommorow!!! YAY!!!!!!!

My cat has just come in soaking wet!!! oh the love i have for my kitty cats lol


----------



## LoisP

yeah we're the cool girls and everyone reads our conversations!! :rofl:

I know! Eeeee i'm so happy i made it to full term really didnt think i would, neither did docs! :happydance:

xxxxxxx

fish and chips tonight yummmm


----------



## Jenna700

hehe.....guess what im having.....

Saus & mash, giant york pud, green beans & loads gravy.....(again!!) :haha:

i have done loads today!!! = wahed up, hoovered top 2 bottom, 3 loads off washing, polished, cleaned microwave, wiped bathroom down, bin shopping, finished my hosp bag.......im impressed with myself lol!!


----------



## LoisP

wow check you out missy!
major jelous of your dinner!!!! Ours failed so we're having mcdonalds and trying again tomorrow :haha:
xx


----------



## Jenna700

morning.....my daddy's coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :) (i sound 3 not 23 lol)

im soo excited, my dad, step mum & nan are coming for the day, it will be the first time they see my new house, and step mum really wants to see nursery!! 

Were gonna drive to the hospital so they no where there going when im in labour!!! plus ive kinda forgotten which way it is aswell lol!!! 

my dinner was lush by the way lol!!! gonna make some shepherds pie tonight i think

:dust: CONGRATS ON BEING FULL TERM TODAY :dust:

anytime from now :) :) :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

mmmm i might make sheppard pie tonight actually quite fancy that now!!!
and thank you!!!! wow yeah any time soon! :D xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

hey girlies found the date of my scan out its the 10th next wednesday so thats good, nervous though because they have changed me over to the ashford hospital where im giving birth not the usual one i go to for scans, im going to be bloody shocked if they say they are going to induce me!! only got 2 weeks to go from monday :) babys nice and low still x


----------



## Jenna700

oooohhhh thats good......why have they changed u over to ashford??? OT - but my mums just moved to maidstone lol...thats not far from ashford is it!!!??!! hope it goes well!!

Just got back from firework display & got absolutly soaked lol!! & i felt like i had to walk miles!! soo was hoping a long walk would maybe turf my baby out, either that or the loud bangs lol....but nothing!! im not suprised though :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> oooohhhh thats good......why have they changed u over to ashford??? OT - but my mums just moved to maidstone lol...thats not far from ashford is it!!!??!! hope it goes well!!
> 
> Just got back from firework display & got absolutly soaked lol!! & i felt like i had to walk miles!! soo was hoping a long walk would maybe turf my baby out, either that or the loud bangs lol....but nothing!! im not suprised though :haha:

not a clue were thinking maybe if bubbas too small they will be ready to induce me then :) only have about 2 weeks left now anyway! getting fed up in so much pain etc lol.. nope thats about 15 mins from ashford :) aww thats cool :D have you been there to see her yet ?

ahh my mum said it wasnt a good idea for me to go fireworks as bubba doesnt seem to like loud noises it makes him go crazy.. so i stayed in :)

x


----------



## Jenna700

ahhhh....well 'Lexie' didnt even flinch!! she's still quite firmly tucked up in my womb :( lol!! 

Havent been to see mum yet, but she's just moved there like last week so i dont really wanna go down at the moment.....bit far away from the hosp lol (bout 3.5 hours) so i shall go & see her after xmas time prop....she might come up before to see her granddaughter when she's born....but...her & simon dont really get on & also mum runs pubs...(now one in maidstone) & she's never got alot of time to herself.....but nevermind!!!

Anyway.....So dad, & stepmum & nan came down to see e 

& awwwwww they bought my pram.....i love it it, love it, love it, love it!! its a babystyle aero black ts2!!! although....seriously.....how hard is it to put a pram up & down lol?? its soooooo confusing!!! it took me bout 20 mins to figure out how to put it down lol....& cos its a travel system, ive gotta figure out how to change it from a pushchair to a pram....and also fitting the car seat to it, aswell as to the car lol!!! 

starting to feel realllllllly tired now......even more tired than normal, which i didnt think was poss!!! i bet u all feel the same....ooohhh & cramp in my thighs aswell :(

x factor tonight!!! :) :) :) :) :) :haha: hehehe


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> ahhhh....well 'Lexie' didnt even flinch!! she's still quite firmly tucked up in my womb :( lol!!
> 
> Havent been to see mum yet, but she's just moved there like last week so i dont really wanna go down at the moment.....bit far away from the hosp lol (bout 3.5 hours) so i shall go & see her after xmas time prop....she might come up before to see her granddaughter when she's born....but...her & simon dont really get on & also mum runs pubs...(now one in maidstone) & she's never got alot of time to herself.....but nevermind!!!
> 
> Anyway.....So dad, & stepmum & nan came down to see e
> 
> & awwwwww they bought my pram.....i love it it, love it, love it, love it!! its a babystyle aero black ts2!!! although....seriously.....how hard is it to put a pram up & down lol?? its soooooo confusing!!! it took me bout 20 mins to figure out how to put it down lol....& cos its a travel system, ive gotta figure out how to change it from a pushchair to a pram....and also fitting the car seat to it, aswell as to the car lol!!!
> 
> starting to feel realllllllly tired now......even more tired than normal, which tti didnt think was poss!!! i bet u all feel the same....ooohhh & cramp in my thighs aswell :(
> 
> x factor tonight!!! :) :) :) :) :) :haha: hehehe

ahh the pram i got looks exactly the same as that one!! apart from its a 3 wheeler and its bambino.. and YES its very difficult to put up and down.. where its new its so stiff, but mine doesnt come with a car seat though, but the patterns are simular, and it has a moses basket with it.. x


----------



## Jenna700

cooolllll......Simon said i should put it up & down twice a day to get used to it!! 

not up to much today really....si finishes work at 2 everyday this week :) :) woop woop!! so we can actually eat dinner 2gether all this week!! (i get so excited over the little things :haha:)

whats every1 up to today??? xxxx


----------



## Jenna700

2 weeks today...............TWO WEEKS LEFT.......so excited!!!!!!!!!! i reallly really cant wait....& i really REALLY want her to come now....wishful thinking...ive always thought she'd be late for some reason....hopefully she'l prove me wrong & come early :)

How are you doing girls???? any signs??? good luck for ur scan 2morrow catherine

xxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

hey jenna, i'm doing great how're you ? ive had a few cramping signs etc, getting nervous now thinking next monday ill only have a week left!! can't wait though it seems to be really dragging now :( have you had any signs yet ?

thankyou!! :) i just hope hes not going to be pain for them haha, he usually is x


----------



## Jenna700

heyyy......howd it go??? 

i completely agree with u........time is seriously dragging!!!! ive been getting cramping for the last week or so, but thats about it.....oh & i had the worst pain last night....i dont know what it was...if it was braxton hicks or what?!!? i thought it was a contraction (or hoping lol) but it didnt come back, so it obviously wasnt!! but it was really awful awful awful pain in my stomach that lasted bout 15 secs!!

i cant beleive were so near the end!! midwife is gonna do a sweep on the 24th (40+1) if i dont go before then!! 

so excited!!


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> heyyy......howd it go???
> 
> i completely agree with u........time is seriously dragging!!!! ive been getting cramping for the last week or so, but thats about it.....oh & i had the worst pain last night....i dont know what it was...if it was braxton hicks or what?!!? i thought it was a contraction (or hoping lol) but it didnt come back, so it obviously wasnt!! but it was really awful awful awful pain in my stomach that lasted bout 15 secs!!
> 
> i cant beleive were so near the end!! midwife is gonna do a sweep on the 24th (40+1) if i dont go before then!!
> 
> so excited!!

it went fine baby is ok nothing is wrong with his size what so ever!! hes estimated to weigh 6.1lbs atm so yeah hes tiny but not really badly lol, wsilly midwife just doesnt know what shes on about i dont think..

yeah i kept getting cramping last night and erlier on today, but integestion is the worst for me right now!! and going to the toilet.. its keeping me up at night which isnt good..

the person who scanned me said im basically ready to go so hopefully i do go next week :D x


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhh exciting!!!! i cant believe that bloody midwife got it wrong.....AGAIN!!! u should complain!! did u tell the sonographer that it was the 2nd time ud been sent for a scan for no reason?? 

yea the toilet thing is really annoying & indegestion is bad too, but hasnt got worse for me....ive been having spearmint rennie lol!! 

Where's lois gone again?? has she lost the thread again?!? tututut lol

xxx


----------



## LoisP

Hey! yeah ive been getting a few signs too lots of cramping and period like pains... hoping it turns into something!! :D

how you both getting on?


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> ooohhh exciting!!!! i cant believe that bloody midwife got it wrong.....AGAIN!!! u should complain!! did u tell the sonographer that it was the 2nd time ud been sent for a scan for no reason??
> 
> yea the toilet thing is really annoying & indegestion is bad too, but hasnt got worse for me....ive been having spearmint rennie lol!!
> 
> Where's lois gone again?? has she lost the thread again?!? tututut lol
> 
> xxx

yeahh i told the sonographer and she just shrugged her sholders, ohwell not fussed got one week left basically then i get rid of her :D shes not my MW for hospital which is good..

with the toilet thing its got to the stage where i have to run haha, feel like im going to pee myself its embarrising..

x


----------



## Jenna700

hey lois, yea im getting on fine thanks, & u??????

so.....i have done nothing today!! well...actually ive done some food shopping, did it online cos i really cant be arsed to walk around a supermarket behind all the slow muthaf***kers!! but thats it.....nothing!! but then yesterday i did loooooooooads!!!!! so that made up for it!! 

any of u gone into labour yet??? lol....i had a woman ring me from my antenatal class the ther day to say that she had a baby girl.....so nice of her to ring....she was 4 weeks early!!! (little queue jumper!!) :haha:

xxx


----------



## LoisP

Yeah fine, just fed up SPD is uncontrollably bad now can hardly walk, never sleep because of the pain, got heartburn back, had to have an internal examination not long ago and it made me rip so now i'm in constant agony down there aswell, just want it over. Sorry for the rant, just FED UP :cry:
xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

getting closer and closer now i think jenna, back pains so painful i have a silly little limp! i hope he stays in till wednesday my bloody car seat doesnt come till then!! stupid mothercare.. hows baby ? x


----------



## Jenna700

Ahhhhh lois, thats what were here for...people to rant too!!! hope your feeling better today!!...just think, it really isnt long now!!! it really isnt!!!

TUT, y arent mothercare sending it till wednesday??? did they mess up?? 

Your on single figures now catherine :) :) :) how exciting.....!!!!!

im 10 days to go today....i was 10 days early.....& although it is not hereditory, im hoping it might happen again.....but i dont think so, i think something woulda started happening by now!!

Lexie is ok thanks Catherine!! sometimes feels like shes having a rave in my womb lol!!

what u up to today girls??? i have discovered, sinci started maternity leave, that saturday tv is absolutley shite!! really crap!!

ive just hoovered, gonna do some washing up in a bit, waiting for my shopping to arrive from tesco!! we've ordered the boxing fight on tv tonight.....(ordered it the other day, completely didnt think bout the possibility of being in labour!!)

My Step-mums best friend had her baby on wednesday.....Called her lily, 6lbs 5oz, and all she had was tens machine & diamorphine...she didnt like the gas and air....she was actually due today so 3 days early!!!! 

im getting really impatient lol!! 

anyway.......ive been rambling

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

1 week................1 week............thats 7 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :)


----------



## Dollfacee

got the car seat through today jenna and it was the wrong bloody one!! now i have to wait till thursday  x


----------



## Jenna700

ahhh ur kidding!!!!??!! is it this thurs or next thur?? xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

this thursday so i hope to god i don't suddenly come into labour.. lol x


----------



## LoisP

Having crotch lightenings every few seconds OUUUUCCCCHHHH :cry:


----------



## Jenna700

ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh..............have u had anything mre??? are u in labour??
update us.....xxx


----------



## LoisP

Sadly it hasnt resulted in me going into labour, just in loads of pain. I'm hoping it wont be in vain though because it might mean i'm dialating a bit or something so every little pain is making me closer to meeting little man wooooop :dust:


----------



## Dollfacee

had midwifes today, little ones apprently right on the brim so hes all ready :D sadly ive been told i could have a bloody urine infection which isnt good! my dads fault hes jinx me i was taking the piss out of him and his urine infection he had when he came out of hospital now i have it! x


----------



## Jenna700

yep........it could be :thumbup:

i think i need to go for a lonnnnnnnnng walk!!!....it seems to be a welll tried and tested eviction process..... its sooo bloody cold though lol......i would eat pineapple....but i really dont like it....

Although im making chilli tonight, & the last time i had that (bout 4 wks ago), i had some reallly bad cramps :) :winkwink:....so we'll see!!! 

Good luck girls....any day now i will be expecting one of us to be writing on here saying were in labour!!! eeeeekkk :) 

AND DONT FORGET..........if any one says to you: 'he'l come when he's ready'

SHOOT THEM!!!!

xxx


----------



## Jenna700

ahhhh....catherine, poor u lovie!!!! have they given u antibiotics?? hope it goes soon for u xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

nope told me to pee in a pot first!! lol, ahwell im sure i havnt they were saying that the sticks people have been peeing on all day have said the same thing.. and its not exactly like everybody whos gone in to the clinic that day has an infection!! lol x


----------



## Jenna700

ohhh right!! oh well then hopefully u havent

xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Serious eviction methods tonight. I'm gonna go for a looong walk after dinner and loads of bouncing on my ball, hot bath, another long walk :haha:


----------



## Jenna700

welll...i hope they work for you!!! :)

its gonna be so weird not being pregnant when ive given birth!!!


----------



## LoisP

I was saying that to my mum earlier, how weird it's going to be trying to squeeze through somewhere and then realising you don't have your bump anymore! lol!


----------



## Dollfacee

im sure youll give birth soon lois!! he might just want to hide for a little while longer.. the midwife is dappy mare anyway jenna lol, she said nothing today about what she said last time about him being small again.. when she said once youve given birth which will most proberbly this week as she said she will vist me, i was thinking god!! lol x


----------



## LoisP

Yeah he may be comfy in there but i'm not! I just wanna cuddle him now Catherine... Especially the fact we thought I was in labour at 30 weeks and was getting all prepared to have a premature labour... I'm glad he made it to full term but after having everything ready since about 20 weeks i just want him here yanoe lol x


----------



## Dollfacee

he will come soon dont worry.. the last week goes faster and faster.. i feel like i was saying i only have one week like a day ago, when i tell people monday then go WHAT!! trust me hel be here soon.. hes just hanging in there lol, has your midwife not said to you like how low down he is or anything ? x


----------



## LoisP

yeah he's fully engaged, i've lost my plug, had a week of irregular contractions... but doesn't seem to be turning into anything lol


----------



## Jenna700

Do u have the same midwife evrytime catherine??? mines always different each time!!

any of u got a sweep booked???? mine is a week today :) :) :)

Lois.......dont worry, he'l come when he's ready.....:haha: :haha: GRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Jenna700

oooohhhh i didnt know uve lost ur plug.........i havent yet :(

well well....not long xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Mines always different too! My next appointment is with my GP next friday (so 40+1) and I know I wont be given a sweep then, i'll have be given an appointment at then, so if little man doesn't come on his own, it's gonna be ages before I even get a sweep/induction date!!

Hahaha... Same with you hun, Lexie will cme when shes ready too :haha: ;)


----------



## Jenna700

my step mums sister has called her new puppy......YES...PUPPY....Lexie.....HOW BLOODY RUDE lol.....(she didnt know i had chosen this name for our LO in fairness)....but still....its not a bloody dogs name!!! tututut


----------



## Dollfacee

i lost my plug ages ago it was horrid!, yeah i have the same mw every time and she drives me flipping mental! lol like this week she measured me again, and according to her measurements baby is smaller than he was last time lool shes a proper fruit loop.. but oh well not long now and i get rid of her.. i have a sweep at 41 weeks if he doesnt come by then, but they have said i would of most proberbly had him by then so its ok x


----------



## Jenna700

yea she is a bloody fruit loop isnt she!!!! freak!!! she should be sacked, looking after pregnant women!! 

yea i remember u using ur plug........that was ages ago!!! they grow back dont they!!?!

ooooohhhhh....all this talk is getting me excited about eating my chilli lol....gonna make it extra spicy :)


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> yea she is a bloody fruit loop isnt she!!!! freak!!! she should be sacked, looking after pregnant women!!
> 
> yea i remember u using ur plug........that was ages ago!!! they grow back dont they!!?!
> 
> ooooohhhhh....all this talk is getting me excited about eating my chilli lol....gonna make it extra spicy :)

lol i know its silly.. yeah but i think ive lost it again since then at the beginning of the week, there was something that looked very mucusy, im not even sure what i want to eat im starving but cant think of anything i fancy!! x


----------



## Jenna700

HOT CURRY :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

No curry on the menu for me tonight. Failed miserably last time, just made me having a really runny nose from the heat :haha:


----------



## Jenna700

ahhhh...rubbish!!! ok.....so pineapple :sick:


----------



## LoisP

Ahh and pineapple gave me a burned tounge all night. Made all my tastebuds swell up and I couldn't eat or drink anything! Really would advise that to anyone! lol!


----------



## Jenna700

lol....oh no.......dont eat anything :haha:!!!


----------



## LoisP

that could work. He could end up coming out because he's hungry! lol


----------



## Jenna700

:haha: lol.......maybe!!!!!! i wouldnt advise it though haha!!!


----------



## Jenna700

Hey girls.......thought id tell u a little story if u get bored!!!......so u might have seen my thread y/day morning about car insurance....well ive copied and pasted it:

_Im soooo annoyed right now, im hoping that moaning to someone & getting it out of me __will make me feel better!!

So basically...OH is an agency chef & at the moment he is working at a hotel, leaves here at 4:15.....to get there for 5

well this morning, his car wouldnt start....not a big deal, sometimes when its too cold it wont, so he took my car ---not a problem ---OR SO WE THOUGHT!! 

Police pull him over because the car is registered to me & they see a male driving it, so ask him routine questions.....turns out, he isnt insured to drive my car!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrr!!! we thought that his fully comp car insurance covered him on my car 3rd party...but obv not!!! 

So now...police have had my poor little car (im very protective of my car lol!!) towed to the car pound....left OH on the side of the road, so he's had to get a taxi to work....

basically im annoyed because its so bloody annoying, inconvenient, frustrating, a waste of money and oh...annoying!!

OH will prob get a fine/points on licence...he's had to pay for taxi to get to work, will have to pay taxi to get home later, then (hopefully his car wil then start later) to go and pick my car up which is usually £100+ to get it!!

Gonna end up taking over half OH's wages for the week!!!

All i need now is my waters to break & that would just be the icing on the cake!!!

Oh yea, & OH was pulled over in my car a little while bk cos obv he is male & its registered to me, & there was no problem....police didnt say anything about not being insured!!! 

The only good thing to come out of this (& im really struggling to find anything good) is that we now no that OH is not insured on my car...._

So that was y.days post........this is what happened!!!:

_So had to get a taxi to the otherside of bristol... OH said i needed to go to police station first so that they could release the car...(makes sense) and then go to car pound.

so got to the police station (eventually - taxi driver didnt know where he was going) & she said to me that i needed:
-the slip that OH was given that morning
-documents for the car (which were in the car, Si had asked police what to take into station & they said, driving licence & log book)

Well i had the log book with me, & my driving licence, everything else in car

and she also said i needed the paper part to my drivers licence, otherwise they 'could' refuse to release my car!! - in which i proceeded to cry haha.....hormonal pregnant woman here!!! she suddenly said...oooh dont worry, dont worry, we'll sort it....

so, got taxi driver to take me to where the car was, so that i could get the documents (again, didnt know where he was going!!) & that was it....£50 taxi fare...i had £200 on me, £50 for the taxi & £150 for the car...so i had to get him to drop me there!! (he prob would have taken me to police station, but had to go & pick his son up at 2, by this tiime it was 2:10) lol.....i dont know y they sent someone that was on a time limit...muppets!! 

Soooo...got the documents from my poor little car, and had to walk from the car place bk to police station....was bout 2 miles lol!! and i'm thinking 'shit, this better notbring on the baby now, cos that really would be just...not good!!' but luckily she stayed put.....

finally got to police station, where i couldnt do anything else then, had to wait for OH for an hour....but....dillema!!! how was simon gonna get to police station?? well....id taken money out of his account for taxi & release fee, so we both had no money for him to get a taxi!.........& he's an agency chef, been working at hotel nr airport for the last week, so didnt know anyone well enough to borrow there car, and no one could give him a lift!! 

So....the only thing we could think of was to ring ray (our friend) he owns the agency that simon works for plus 2 other businesses...so its fair to say he's a very busy man!! but bless him, he took the afternoon out to help us...so he went to pick si up, by which time simon had started walking/running (he used to be in army so he's kinda used to it, even though it was 10+ yrs ago lol) & ended up getting 5 miles down the road......FIVE miles....i couldnt believe it!! i thought id walked a long way lol....

so anyway.....he finally gets to police station with this slip...& i hand over all the documents & driving licence...but...it was a different woman on the desk...a snotty woman!! so when i told her i didnt have the paper part to my licence she didnt look to impressed!! i think she must of seen my bump because she just sighed and went to sort it out....(god being pregnant can come in useful!!)

eventually after bout 15mins she comes back to us and says......'right, i am going to release your car, but you really need to get the paper part of your licence sorted!!!' (too right you'l bloody release my car)!!

so finally out of the police station & down to get my car (ray waiting for us).......handed over the £150 -reluctantly) & finally got to my car (my poor little car)....got in the car.....& IT WOULDNT START!!!

SERIOUSLY!!!

the battery had died.....god knows y......we think it could either be something they did in the car pound, or possibly the wire for my sub could have been touching the battery, but the sub is disconnected so not sure it was that....anyway got a set of jump leads.....and finally.....away we go......YAY!!! 

left the place at 4pm, didnt get home till 5:30 cos of bristol traffic!!! bloody nightmare!!!

Now im hoping the baby will stay put till tues, cos im taking simon to work atm & picking him up, our cheque that was banked wont clear till then, so cant put him on my insurance till then either....so hoping baby will hang on till due date at least, otherwise ( i probably shouldnt be driving) i might have to drive & get simon whilst in early labour lol!!! MAD!!!_
So yeah......bad day lol!!! Well done for getting this far, kinda turned out to be an essay!!! 


how r u girls anyway??? any signs of bubs??? xxx


----------



## LoisP

I did see your thread hun. 
Really sucks. Like i replied yesterday, what a bad time for all this to be happening :hugs:

Haven't got much to report. I'm braving the pineapple again tonight (even though I had such a traumatic experience last time and burned my tounge) And having a curry! (So 2 things i've already tried, but hoping having both in one night... and bouncing on my ball, long way, and DTD later if i'm not too tired or in pain... serious eviction night :haha:)

Hows things going for you two?
Any signs? Any eviction methods your trying?


----------



## Dollfacee

been feeling abit funny today.. not really had many signs at all though, think little man wants to stay put!! basically 1 day to go now :D hope your both ok x


----------



## Jenna700

How did ur eviction night go last night lois???

ive not really tried anything to be honest.....apart from walking loL!!

i hope u didnt burn ur tongue again......:sick:


----------



## LoisP

Didn't burn my tounge :yipee:
But nothings happened either... Oh well... 4 days to go :)
xx


----------



## Dollfacee

i bloody hate the police they have come round and accused me or my boyfriend of climbing ontop of next doors car and putting a fag out on the roof.. LOL!! how the heck did i for one climb on a roof im like a beached whale, and secondly my boyfriend doesnt even know the dosey sod next door!! LOL!!


----------



## Jenna700

lol....yh i just read that in 3rd tri....idiots!!! y would someone do that anyway!!! let alone a heavily pregnant woman!!.....muppets!!!!

ive just burned my tongue on my pasta n sauce lunch lol...too hot!!!


----------



## Dollfacee

back ache has now started :D please oh please be the start of something im hating feeling like an umpa lumpa haha x


----------



## Jenna700

haha...thats funny!!!.....i hope its soething for u....dont forget full moon tonight!! so could well be lol!!! lots of dust for u xxxxx
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dollfacee

just had to empty my bowels too which is good sorry for TMI haha, still got belly pains :D wooo cummon little man please be it x


----------



## Jenna700

ooooohhhhh how exciting!!!!!!!!!! makesure u keep us updated!!! i really hope this is it for u xxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

going to be disappointed if its not! lol might have to start trying some things to help it along x


----------



## Jenna700

go for it...get in the bath...thats supposed to make it worse isnt it!!


----------



## Dollfacee

the bath sooths you when you have contractions, im just going to lay here it seems to be getting stronger me doing nothing so thats cool :D x


----------



## Jenna700

how is it now??? xxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

Jenna700 said:


> how is it now??? xxxx

just abit of an achy back and still pains every now and then x


----------



## LoisP

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jenna700

:dust: HAPPY DUE DATE CATHERINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

are u still having pains??

xxx


----------



## LoisP

Happy due date Catherine :dust:


----------



## Dollfacee

Had a horrible night ladies :( woke up at 3.30am with tummy ache thought maybe I needed to empty my bowels so I did, but the pains remained, they started to get stronger At about 4.00am - 4.30am that's when they started to feel like proper period pains and happening every 15 mins I thought maybe I needed the toilet again couldn't go.. Still got the pains now and that was 2 and a half hours ago!! Feel so rough and crappy and there still happening :( x x


----------



## LoisP

Catherine your probably ina slow labour hun why dont u go and get checked out?
and happy due date Jenna babe!! :dust:


----------



## Jenna700

thanks lois :happydance:

& yeas....i agreee....i reckon ur in slow labour......hope things speed up for u xxx


----------



## LoisP

Ive gotta go docs, had an allergic reaction to some pills they gave me for my SPD :(


----------



## Jenna700

oh noo......hope it get better soon xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

I'm jut trying to keep myself moving lol managed to sleep for a few hours which took my mind off the pain soon as I woke up it started again x


----------



## Jenna700

i had a dream last night that u had given birth catherine lol......i cant really rememeber what happened though.....just came bk to me then lol


----------



## Dollfacee

Lol I hope I do soon the pains worse when I walk I feel like dieing but it's egging it on so I don't care lol x


----------



## Jenna700

haha....thats exactly wat i'd do lol.......im sooo jealous of u havin these pains!! :(

i havent had a single thing!!


----------



## Dollfacee

dont worry babe i had nothing on my due date, but today seems like good signs! x


----------



## LoisP

I HOPE i go over due :haha: as silly as that sounds ive had an allergic reaction to the pills i was taking, which made me private bits all rip up and chap so im really sore down there, and pushing out a babies head... errr OUCH
on 12 pills a day, so just sleeping ALL day for me now until i go into labour, so if he wants to wait another week, i'll be fine with it. Probably be too PILLED out to even notice the date!! :rofl:
hope things are starting catherine have you thought about getting checked?
And :dust: Jenna, things will get moving soon! xx


----------



## Dollfacee

I don't really think I need to yet it's just the beginning with the slightbpains etc, they have seemed to of kicked off again now and feel slot stronger. I'm sure I'll be ok my mums here she knows what to do lol x


----------



## Jenna700

awww lois....i dont envy all the pill taking!! u must be the 1st pregnant woman to hope for an overdue baby lol!!!

Glad things are still going 4 u catherine!! keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

He's well on his way now girls heavy cramping 4-6 mins apart from each other, wow it hurts but I'm excited!! X


----------



## Dollfacee

If the contraction don't go in a few hours I'm officially in labour girlies!! :D just spoke to MW she said I'm deffinately having contRactions though :) the last one I had was EFFIN painful! Lol I now wish I didn't have contractions.


----------



## Jenna700

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....lots of dust for u :dust: :dust: :dust:

i hope everything speeds up for u.......HOW EXCITING!!!!! good luck lovie

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dollfacee

It's going slow at the moment and very bloody painful!! Lol contractions still coming regulary so hopefully it will go quick x


----------



## Jenna700

any updates????xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Not from me :haha: Stubborn little boy wants to stay put. I'll give Catherine a text tonight, see if theres any news, but i'm not even sure this is her number anymore, haven't text her for months!

Any news from you Jenna? xx


----------



## Jenna700

nope....no news :(

had a sweep booked today, but cervix was too far back!! :cry: so got another booked for monday....then if still no baby then possible induction for 5th dec!!

having a serious eviction night tonight......

had a pot noodle (has the same effect on me as a hot curry does lol)
sitting on my birthing ball all night long
gonna have some pineapple in a bit :sick:
& gonna try dtd later on!!! 

i wasnt fed up at all...but now im past my due date....everythings changed lol...and now its really annoying!!!


----------



## LoisP

I've text her but no reply, so hopefully she's in full blown labour, or she's had him :) 

Lol! Have a good eviction night hun! Hope it works :D :yipee:

xx


----------



## Jenna700

ooohhhh how exciting!!!! its mad that she could be a mummy now!!! let me know if u hear anything x


----------



## LoisP

She had him!!!!! :yipee:
at half 8 tonight... staying in over night so they know he is ok

AWWWWW :D :D xxxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

OMG..........OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!! awwwwwwwwwwwww thats amazing.....i cant believe it!!! wow!!! awwwww bless!!!!

So glad finally 1 of us has had our LO!!!

BTW HAPPY DUE DATE LOIS!!! :) :happydance:

xxx


----------



## LoisP

Yes! Aww i'm so happy for her!! 
And thank you! Us next! (well your up first! hehe)
:dust: to you
:dust: and i'll be sad and give myself dust hahahaha

xxxxx


----------



## Jenna700

hahaha lol...i'll give u dust
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and u might be first!!! u never know!!! xxxx


----------



## Jenna700

well 2nd now lol.....so glad shes had him!!!! :)


----------



## LoisP

Doubt it, i've had no signs at all :shrug: Don't even feel pregnant anymore, just feel fat :rofl:

How about you hun, you had any little signs yet?

xxx


----------



## Jenna700

absolutly bloody NOTHING!!!! not one single sign.....not even a cramp :cry:

lol....she's gonna keep me waiting!!...& i feel exactly the same, just feel fat....although when she kicks its like....oh yea!!! xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

Shauns got too lazy to even kick anymore. He just has a little wriggle to get comfy then goes to sleep for hours :rofl:

LAZY LAZY boy... wow he takes after his daddy so much!!!

Looks like i'll be going overdue aswell... ahhh well ! xxx


----------



## Jenna700

Morning.......how u feeling today??? 'Any signs?' (that 2 word sentance is so annoying now lol)...

still cant believe catherines had alfie :awww:

xxxxx


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: 'Any signs' yeah that annoys me too... well apart from today because i'm having alot of back ache and crampings!!

Catherine text me... after I said congratulations:


> "he's a bundle of joy, had the chance to use the water,for a little while, was as high as a kite though, and very sleepy lol, but after they gave me pethadine i was fine didnt scream once or anything x'

awww i'm so proud of her :D :D

xxx


----------



## Jenna700

awwwww thats so cool!!!!

oh i really cant wait now!!!!!

hope ur cramps & aching turn out to be something xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Damn, they've gone again :rofl:
Stupid body... WHY WONT YOU GO INTO LABOUR!!!!!! :growlmad:
Midwife tomorrow, i'm going to beg her to give me a sweep! So fingers crossed!

How you feeling today hun xxxx


----------



## Jenna700

im fine thanks.....frustrated.....but nevermind!! i wouldnt mind so much if i had one incy wincy little sign, but i havent had a single thing!! :cry:


----------



## LoisP

HEY GIRLIES!!!!!!!!!!
Just had a little look at this thread, feels years ago now doesn't it!!!! How are your beautiful little ones? x


----------

